
Juul employees get a special $2B bonus from tobacco giant Altria - bbuchalter
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/20/juul-to-pay-2-billion-dividend-to-its-employees-after-altria-deal.html
======
raiyu
It's $150 per share so most of that is going to investors and a small number
of large share holders.

Link: [https://www.recode.net/2018/12/20/18150929/juul-altria-
billi...](https://www.recode.net/2018/12/20/18150929/juul-altria-billions-
dollars-dividend-shareholders-employees)

